# Can I lend your ears and minds please?



## Temujin (Mar 23, 2009)

Was in the wrong section, delete please


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Ah. That IS a wonderful song. ^^ It was written by Clément Philibert Léo Delibes and is titled "Duo Des Fleur" I believe.


----------

